# Pantry moth help!!!



## Mordekyle (Dec 3, 2020)

Clothes closets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmechlin (Feb 4, 2021)

Mordekyle said:


> Clothes closets?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pantry Moths eat clothes too? I thought that was a different moth?
Anyways, we have a two story and have never seen a moth or any signs of moths anywhere upstairs.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Lmechlin said:


> Hello! My husband and I have been battling pantry moths for over 7 months now. Originally they were brought in in a box of dog bones. As soon as we discovered this we threw everything out. Any new food brought in we stored in locked containers outside of the pantry. For the next month or so, nothing, then we discovered a couple larva climbing up the walls. This time we completely removed everything from our walk in pantry, took all the shelving out scrubbed and hosed it all off, cleaned the walls, floor and ceiling thoroughly, and then painted the walls and ceiling, and sealed the baseboards with caulk! We put the shelves back in and left everything else out. We didn’t see anything for over a month, so we slowly started adding jars, cans, and food in air tight containers. A couple of weeks later we started getting moths again, still just in the pantry. We put a sticky trap up and would catch a moth every so often. Fast forward to the last couple of weeks we found a larva in our living room that had made a cocoon on the ceiling. We found another larva crawling up the wall in our pantry. All of our food is in locked containers, and has been for months. I went through it all and there are no signs of webbing or moths or larva in the locked containers. I once again pulled everything out and wiped everything down and found no signs of anything in the pantry!! Over the course of the last few days we have caught 10 moths on the sticky traps and a couple flying around our kitchen. We have pulled out the fridge and Oven and cleaned out and vacuumed under them, found nothing. We even cleaned out our vents as there is one near the entrance to our pantry and also found nothing in them. We are at a complete loss. We have no idea where they are coming from. There are no signs of them anywhere except for the moths. We can’t find where they are hatching from and there are no food sources anywhere.
> I am losing my mind and quite frankly have gone insane with these bugs. I’m dreaming about them constantly and I just can’t continue dealing with this!! I am OCD about having my house clean, so this is really taking a toll! Please help!


Nice to meet you and sorry to hear of your troubles.

The next time you find a larva, take a good clear picture of it and post it here.

I've been vexed by critters on stored grain, mostly, though you can get moths in other things like clothes. I think that the clothes moths are totally different.

Sometimes they can be hard to get rid of completely. Also be aware that they can infest things like dried flowers, chocolate and bird seed.

To add a bit more, keep in mind that the mother moths lay their eggs on the food source so your efforts should focus on that. General wiping down mostly won't help anything very much, alas, except maybe to get rid of debris.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Have you tried these...from Lowes
They really work well. Got rid of my moths.


----------

